# under water pics with my olympus...



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

since my camera worked so well taking pics on a reef in vietnam I thought I would try it in my own tank!


----------



## sfshrimp1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Cool... Beautiful shrimp! Is that a budda shrimp?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Nice pics. What kinda shrimp is that? Never-mind read ur signature. BBS.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a blue bee!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooh Pretty Shrimp


----------

